# Can new style sets be downloaded for word 2007?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I like to use the style sets in word 2007 to make my documents look good, however the pre-installed ones are limited and I am not creative enough to create my own.

Can they be downloaded from somewhere?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually the built in ones are limitless if you incorporate all the possibilities. See this very long article on the subject: Style basics in Word - Word - Office.com


----------



## rahulthepcl (Jun 25, 2014)

No You Can't Download More, But You Can Go For Windows Live Writer For Some Cool Styles


----------

